# Remove pellet stove



## slheinlein (Feb 9, 2012)

Im moving and want to take my pellet stoves with me to the new home.  Is it difficult to take a stove out?  I have a Hartman xxv, corner install.


----------



## letsblaze (Feb 9, 2012)

Disconnect pipe, unplug and lift I would assume. You would have to plug the pipe left in the house though so It's don't allow critters in.


----------



## cschmitty (Feb 9, 2012)

cake walk take it or make new buyer pay. no replacemet for a unit you know nothin like  a good har"T"man


----------



## Pelletfisky (Feb 9, 2012)

My P43 is a glorified space heater and could easily be broken down and loaded into the moving van!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 9, 2012)

I say new house, new stove.  I will sell mine with my house when we part ways!!


----------



## lbcynya (Feb 9, 2012)

WarmInNH said:
			
		

> Im moving and want to take my pellet stoves with me to the new home.  Is it difficult to take a stove out?  I have a Hartman xxv, corner install.



Deinstall is pretty straightforward. Weight is the biggest challenge. Its a heavy bugger.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 9, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> I say new house, new stove.  I will sell mine with my house when we part ways!!





naw, I will keep my Harman Invinsible RS, its bulletproof.
to much to go wrong on the new stuff


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 9, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> Eatonpcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point IP...Mine's new as of now, so I figured I would just start fresh!!  Not planning on moving anyway!


----------



## mralias (Feb 9, 2012)

I am assuming you have a defective keyboard like me and you mean Harman Pellet Stove and not Hartman. Does the new buyer know you are taking it with you??? That could be an issue. Other than that two people ten minute job...including coffee break.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2012)

How come you Harman peeps didn't pick on his "Hartman"spelling? I though it bugged y'all if it wasn't correctly written/spoken!

So Hartman is acceptable!


----------



## PA_Clinker (Feb 9, 2012)

This might involve a bit more, such as sheetrock. siding, & maybe flooring before you go to closing. Even if you are a renter, you may forfeit a deposit if the landlord has to close that wall up and maybe patch the floor beneath the hearth.


----------



## jp0469 (Feb 9, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> So Hartman is exceptable!



*acceptable*  ;-)


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2012)

jp0469 said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed, See I can't spell either. ;-)


----------



## turbotech (Feb 9, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> Eatonpcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember when fuel injection came out and people wanted to keep their bulletproof carbs. After using fuel injection, how many people want a carb now? Stove controls are the same. A St Croix "smartstat" controller is night and day better than an old "4 heat setting controller".
If the bearings seize in a stove it will wipe out the TRIAC in both the old control board and a new control board.


----------



## mfglickman (Feb 9, 2012)

mralias said:
			
		

> I am assuming you have a defective keyboard like me and you mean Harman Pellet Stove and not Hartman. Does the new buyer know you are taking it with you??? That could be an issue. Other than that two people ten minute job...including coffee break.



I assume you excluded it specifically on the listing - if not, it's assumed to be included with the sale.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 9, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> How come you Harman peeps didn't pick on his "Hartman"spelling? I though it bugged y'all if it wasn't correctly written/spoken!
> 
> So Hartman is acceptable!



Not all of us peeps care..................... Gotta pick your battles   :smirk:


XXV is a good stove; take it with you.


----------



## tony58 (Feb 9, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> How come you Harman peeps didn't pick on his "Hartman"spelling? I though it bugged y'all if it wasn't correctly written/spoken!
> 
> So Hartman is acceptable!



 I don't know about the rest of ya'll,I love my HARTMAN...


----------



## bill3rail (Feb 11, 2012)

Take the stove with you as long as the buyer is not expecting it with the sale.
New house new stove sounds good, but familiarity is worth more in my experience.

Bill


----------



## aaronnoel (Feb 11, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> How come you Harman peeps didn't pick on his "Hartman"spelling? I though it bugged y'all if it wasn't correctly written/spoken!
> 
> 
> 
> > So Hartman is acceptable!


 you can tell when it's done as a simple mistake, (Hartman) and when it's done for affect, (harmon), the LAST thing (harmon) is doing is posting to see if he can move his (harmon) to his new house.If you noticed Ken never changed his spelling of his stove and that was his point I think, he knew it would make us happy Harman users nuts.


----------



## bbfarm (Feb 11, 2012)

We bought ours off of Craigslist.  It was still installed in the guys home.  It only took him 10 minutes to uninstall it and we just left him with a large hole in his wall.


----------

